# Got My Planet Ocean Today!



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes Mr Alpha sent me a very nice note about Chinese New Year and a little gift.

Watch looks great, with a god weight, packaging was superb.

I think I am gonna like this one!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks the nuts that....i had one once.....flipped it within half an hour tho :lol:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL, I may try and keep it a little longer!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've got one. Good watches and keeps good time as well.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to hear that your happy with it.

One of the lads at work got the black bezel version and loves his to bits


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Good to hear that your happy with it.
> 
> One of the lads at work got the black bezel version and loves his to bits


Guess it is allowed to mention watches of Chinese origin.....I have the alpha Rolex hommage and keeps great time. Quality is great too!

Have the PO replica orange bezel and also is great. Will be getting the black version on SS soon too...hehehehe!


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

My pin fell out of the bracelet after one hour, never to be seen again, so I am waiting for the replacement!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Lovely watch, nice clear dial and looks great.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Thian said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear that your happy with it.
> ...


Depends on who you ask   I see that you will know this by now after seeing you other thread


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> looks the nuts that....i had one once.....flipped it within half an hour tho :lol:


 :wink2:By thats quick i cant beat that


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Alpha seems to produce good value for the money. Only disadvantage, for me, is the screw-down crown on many of its automatic models. Seems that the crown thread would get a lot of wear unscrewing and screwing back each time the watch ran down(unless it was a daily wearer).


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RussellB said:


> My pin fell out of the bracelet after one hour, never to be seen again, so I am waiting for the replacement!


Not good to hear, I think that's the risk you have to take when you buy one of these


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

PhilM said:


> RussellB said:
> 
> 
> > My pin fell out of the bracelet after one hour, never to be seen again, so I am waiting for the replacement!
> ...


The guy has offered to send me a new pin but china is a long way away!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

RussellB said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > RussellB said:
> ...


True but you'd rather have a pin wouldn't you


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

RussellB said:


> My pin fell out of the bracelet after one hour, never to be seen again, so I am waiting for the replacement!


Same happened to me! So i removed them and put a dab of loctite on the ends, no probs since in over 8months... Im well happy with it!


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

I love my Alpha Radiomir which looks good, keeps excellent time, is well built and only cost Â£32.

I am not a great fan of modern Omega watches (much prefer the F300 range), however I do like the PO which this is "possibly" based on.

Question:- Do I try and save for the PO, priced at about Â£1500 upwards and not buy other watches I may like or buy one of these for about Â£40?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

johnboy24 said:


> I love my Alpha Radiomir which looks good, keeps excellent time, is well built and only cost Â£32.
> 
> I am not a great fan of modern Omega watches (much prefer the F300 range), however I do like the PO which this is "possibly" based on.
> 
> Question:- Do I try and save for the PO, priced at about Â£1500 upwards and not buy other watches I may like or buy one of these for about Â£40?


A poster on SCWF living in New Zealand has 2 Alphas now , the Radiomir being his latest, and he is completely happy with its accuracy and quality for the buck! He even has bought an alternate leather strap from the site and cites good service.

He usually buys Seiko Chronos but due to economy, is chancing on the Alphas - totally chinese watches.

I have the Alpha rolex sub hommage and it is a keeper. Got a PO 42mm replica from China and am happy with its performance so, that my friend in HKong visited China and bought the Bond PO black bezel and ss bracelet I wanted plus the ladies Constellation for my wife.

Point: for the cost, I am willing to chance getting a 'good one ' by my friend, who knows the business of watches over there....A level is the Chinese higher movement and then AA and AAA go down in quality levels.

I have read both sides of this point: Save your funds to buy the real thing OR chance a replica for $200+ and enjoy it until you can buy the real thing for over $1000.00 !!! (in my youth I had saved a year and bought an Omega seamaster diver style for $1500.00...never again!)


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Had that one, flipped it. Not bad watches for the money.


----------

